# Dublin Airport to Drogheda Bus Query



## LouthLass (18 Dec 2010)

Hi all,

I have a friend flying in from Amsterdam tonight, due in at approx half nine but expecting it more to be like half ten due to the delays so far.  I have looked at bus eireann website for buses from airport to Drogheda and there is one around 11pm-ish that stops in Drogheda.  However, next to the Drogheda stop on the timetable it has the letter P which means pick up only!  Does this mean that the bus will not accept passengers from the airport to Drogheda??  Has anyone used this late service before?  If needs be, I shall have to collect them but would rather not be on the roads if at all possible.

All responses welcome.


----------



## oldnick (18 Dec 2010)

If you mean the 100x that i often take from Dublin to Dundalk it only picks up at Dublin Airport and drops people off at drogheda and other places. The whole point of the 100x is to take people to County Louth places.

If your friend misses the 10.20 then (s)he then its a two hour wait. I may be wrong so you should phone to check the timetable -
-or drive all of 40 mins to the airport.


----------



## LouthLass (18 Dec 2010)

Hi Oldnick.

The service number according to the website is 001 (?), leaving Dublin airport at 23.20 stopping at Drogheda and Dundalk for pick up only before heading to Newry.  I was just wondering if the driver would accept a drop off for Drogheda seeing as how it will be stopping there anyway.  As you say though, I'll give them a quick call to clarify.

I normally pick people up from airport no problem, its just with the roads being quite bad I was hoping to avoid it if at all possible.


----------



## gipimann (18 Dec 2010)

The buses to Drogheda are the 100x or the 101.  The 100x is the express (it goes via the motorway directly to Drogheda bus station and on to Dundalk & Newry), the 101 goes via the old road (R132) via Balbriggan, Julianstown and into Drogheda, stopping along the way.

The 001 is the bus to Belfast (I think?) which has limited stops.


----------



## oldnick (18 Dec 2010)

yes gipiman is right .
have just seen your email louthgirl and your original point is right -they dont drop off at Drogheda on the 001 bus ( by agreement with Bus E). 
Sorry to have confused you about the 100x which goes at 22.20 or 00.20.


----------



## twofor1 (18 Dec 2010)

LouthLass said:


> The service number according to the website is 001 (?), leaving Dublin airport at 23.20 stopping at Drogheda and Dundalk for pick up only before heading to Newry. I was just wondering if the driver would accept a drop off for Drogheda seeing as how it will be stopping there anyway.


 
You might have to buy a ticket to the first drop off point - Newry, but If stopped in Drogheda anyway to pick up passengers how could the driver prevent you from leaving the bus at this point ?


----------

